# The first draft of my piano sonata



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm 15 and I love making music so I finished this first draft of my first piano sonata. I completed this draft around a few weeks ago and I thought I would upload it to youtube. I rushed the ending so the Coda isn't that good and also the transition back into the tonic for the recapitulation isn't that good but I'll change that. Again, this is a first draft so I rushed a few parts and they may seem really awkward (planning to change that). If you could comment some constructive critisism that would be great.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Well I enjoyed it. This is the first movement right?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

It could be a work by the young Beethoven - I mean that. I like it a lot, especially the quirky theme and what you do with it. Bravo!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, I enjoyed that! Thanks for posting. But yeah, a bit more coda would be nice. And don't forget the next two or three movements!


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes it is the first movement. I plan to create 3. The first movement is fast, second slow and 3rd faster.


----------

